# [ebuild]landes-eternelles

## bouleetbil

Voici un ebuild pour landes-eternelles

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/games-strategy/landeseternelles/landeseternelles-1.5,v 1 2007/08/15 15:51:03 bouleetbil@frogdev.info Exp $

inherit eutils games

DESCRIPTION="Aventure game"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/"

SRC_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/download.php?op=mydown&did=3"

LICENSE="QTPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

NAMEGAME="LandesEternellesLinux"

S=${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}

DEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

   media-libs/sdl-image

   media-libs/sdl-mixer

   media-libs/sdl-ttf

   media-libs/sdl-net

   media-libs/sdl-gfx

   media-libs/openal

   media-libs/cal3d

   media-libs/freealut"

src_unpack(){

   mv ${DISTDIR}/${A} ${DISTDIR}/${NAMEGAME}".tgz"

   unpack ${NAMEGAME}".tgz"

   echo "cd /usr/share/games/LandesEternellesLinux/ && ./el.x86.linux.bin" > ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

}

src_install() {

   einfo "Installing ${NAMEGAME}..."

   chmod 775 ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   chmod +x ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   dobin ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   cd ${S}

   insinto /usr/share/games/${NAMEGAME}

   doins -r *

   

}

pkg_postinst() {

   games_pkg_postinst

   chmod 775 /usr/share/games/${NAMEGAME}/el.x86.linux.bin

   chmod +x /usr/share/games/${NAMEGAME}/el.x86.linux.bin && einfo "change permission el.x86.linux.bin"

   einfo "for launch ${NAMEGAME}"

   einfo "$ ${NAMEGAME}.sh"

}

```

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

merci pour cette contribution (même si je pense que je ne l'utiliserait pas).

Tu ne voulais pas mettre ton post dans Documentations, Astuces et Scripts ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Dis moi, c'est pas redondant ça?

```
   chmod 775 ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   chmod +x ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   dobin ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

```

et ça?

```
   chmod 775 /usr/share/games/${NAMEGAME}/el.x86.linux.bin

   chmod +x /usr/share/games/${NAMEGAME}/el.x86.linux.bin && einfo "change permission el.x86.linux.bin" 
```

Je pose juste la question hein, j'y connais pas lourd en ebuild.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

pour 

```

chmod +x ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

dobin ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

```

C'est surement redondant.

Par contre, pour

```

   chmod 775 /usr/share/games/${NAMEGAME}/el.x86.linux.bin

   chmod +x /usr/share/games/${NAMEGAME}/el.x86.linux.bin && einfo "change permission el.x86.linux.bin"

```

Je ne pense pas, à moins que je me trompe chmod 775 est différent de  chmod +x

Sinon, pour la suite j'ai soumis l'ebuild sur https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189038

@ SnowBear : Non je pensais que les ebuilds perso étaient dans ce forum.

----------

## Temet

```
Je ne pense pas, à moins que je me trompe chmod 775 est différent de chmod +x 
```

Tu te trompes plus ou moins oui:

chmod 775 :

> droits en lecture/écriture/exécution pour le proprio

> droits en lecture/écriture/exécution pour le groupe

> droits en lecture/exécution pour le reste du monde

chmod +x : rajoute les droits d'exécution pour je ne sais pas qui ... mais vu que tout le monde l'a déjà avec la commande d'avant, bah il ne sert à rien.

----------

## CryoGen

Intéressant cet ebuild :p

merchiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

## Ackak

Merci bouleetbil pour cet ebuild.

Je suis l'un des programmeurs du jeu et plus spécialisé sur la version linux, et comme j'utilise Gentoo, cela fait un moment que je me dis que je devrais faire un ebuild, mais je n'ai jamais pris le temps de le faire.

Cela fait énormément plaisir de voir que certains Gentooistes y jouent et qu'en plus ils y contribuent. J'adore l'esprit du libre  :Wink: 

Merci encore !

----------

## bouleetbil

@ Temet : Merci, pour ces infos je modifie l'ebuild sur bugzilla

@Ackak : Cool sa tombe bien   :Laughing:  , un truc qui serrait bien, se serrait sur la page de téléchargement de différencier  les différentes versions. Car, actuellement landeseternelles-1.5.ebuild permet d'installer la version courrante et non pas la version 1.5.

----------

## CryoGen

le "mv" n'est pas très apprécié par Paludis (permission denied)

J'arrive pas à le lancer (deja fallait voir que le binaire etait dans /usr/share/games/LandesEternellesLinux au lieu de /usr/games/bin ^^)

```
[0] cryogen@innerstorm:pts/2 ~ $ /usr/share/games/LandesEternellesLinux/el.x86.linux.bin 

/usr/share/games/LandesEternellesLinux/el.x86.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libcal3d.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

J'ai bien libcal3d ... je suis en amd64 c'est peut-etre ca le problème. Si c'est ca, il faudrait plutôt faire un ebuild pour les sources du jeu.

----------

## Ackak

Ok bouletbil, je vais regarder pour différencier les versions. Pour améliorer l'ebuild, j'avais un temps regarder celui d'eternal lands, mais je n'avais pas eu le courage d'aller plus loin.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

@ CryoGen : je vais voir pour le compiler

@ Ackak : je vais regarder cet ebuild

----------

## Ackak

J'ai changé le nom du fichier lors du téléchargement (LandesEternellesLinux-1.5.tgz). Je vais voir si je peux encore améliorer un peu les choses pour les prochaines versions.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

@ Ackak : Merci c'est plus pratique

Donc voici une version qui compile le jeu à partir des sources. Un raccourci est créé pour le moment y a pas d'icone car c'est un eternal.ico qui est fourni dans les sources. Ackak fournira peut-être un png dans les prochaines versions   :Laughing: 

Bon a tester quand    :Wink: 

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/games-strategy/landeseternelles/landeseternelles-1.5,v 1 2007/08/15 15:51:03 bouleetbil@frogdev.info Exp $

inherit eutils games

#var name

SOURCESNAME="Sources_Client_1_5.zip"

NAMEGAME="LandesEternellesLinux"

NAMEMUSIC="music.zip"

NAMEEXE="el.x86.linux.bin"

DESCRIPTION="Aventure game"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/"

ALLGAME_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${NAMEGAME}-1.5.tgz"

GAME_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${SOURCESNAME}"

SOUND_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${NAMEMUSIC}"

SRC_URI="${GAME_URI} ${SOUND_URI} ${ALLGAME_URI}"

LICENSE="QTPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="debug"

#dir

S=${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}

DIRSOURCE=${WORKDIR}/sources

DEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

   media-libs/sdl-image

   media-libs/sdl-mixer

   media-libs/sdl-ttf

   media-libs/sdl-net

   media-libs/sdl-gfx

   media-libs/openal

   media-libs/cal3d

   media-libs/freealut"

src_unpack(){

   #for game

   unpack ${NAMEGAME}"-1.5.tgz" || die "unpack failed"

   

   #for source

   unpack ${SOURCESNAME} || die "unpack failed"

   #for music

   unpack ${NAMEMUSIC} || die "unpack failed"

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${DIRSOURCE}

   OPTIONS="-DDATA_DIR="\\\\\"${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/\\\\\"""

   # Build for amd64

   if use amd64 ; then 

      sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DX86_64 :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed" 

   fi

   sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DUSE_ACTOR_DEFAULTS -Wall -pipe :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   # Add debugging options

   if use debug ; then

      sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DMEMORY_DEBUG -ggdb :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   fi

   

   sed -i -e 's/CXX=g++/CXX=gcc/' Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #test for gcc don't work in emerge

   sed -i "s:ifndef CC: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:endif: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:ifndef CXX: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:ifndef LINK: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #for cflag

   sed -i "s:CFLAGS=\$(PLATFORM) \$(CWARN) -O0 -ggdb -pipe \$(OPTIONS):CFLAGS=${CFLAGS} \${OPTIONS}:" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:CXXFLAGS=\$(PLATFORM) \$(CXXWARN) -O0 -ggdb -pipe \$(OPTIONS):CXXFLAGS=${CXXFLAGS} \${OPTIONS}:" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #for don't confuse with FEATURES of emerge

    echo FEATURES = "" > Makefile

   sed  -e 's/lopenal/lopenal -l alut/' \

      Makefile.linux >> Makefile \

      || die "sed failed"

   emake  || die "make failed"

   

   #Make Link

   echo "cd ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/ && ./${NAMEEXE}" > ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

}

src_install() {

   einfo "Installing ${NAMEGAME}..."

   dobin ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   #for game

   cd ${S}

   #delete binary

   rm ${NAMEEXE}

   #copy the exe compile

   cp ${DIRSOURCE}/${NAMEEXE} ${NAMEEXE}

   insinto ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}

   doins -r *   

   #todo map editor to compile ??

   #for music

   cd ${WORKDIR}

   insinto ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/music

   doins -r music/*

   

   newgamesbin ${NAMEGAME}.sh ${NAMEGAME} || die "newgamesbin failed"

   make_desktop_entry ${NAMEGAME} ${NAMEGAME}

}

pkg_postinst() {

   games_pkg_postinst

   chmod 775 ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/${NAMEEXE}

   einfo "for launch ${NAMEGAME}"

   einfo "$ ${NAMEGAME}.sh"

}

```

----------

## Ackak

Oui j'aurais déjà du faire cet icône pour cette version. (Il suffit de faire "convert eternal.ico eternal.png")

----------

## CryoGen

Je pars en vacances, j'ai pas le temps de tester ton nouvel ebuild   :Embarassed: 

Par contre ca serait mieux de faire un "diff/patch" du makefile plutot que de l'attaquer à coup de sed   :Twisted Evil:  (non je ne suis pas exigeant   :Arrow:  )

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

Pour faire un patch sa va être compliqué. Le sed permet de recuperer les FLAGS de ton /etc/make.conf. 

Je vais convertir le .ico

----------

## bouleetbil

Rebonjour,

Voila la dernière version avec l'icone en png   :Laughing: 

Je vais attendre quelques retours avant de le publier sur bugzilla.

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/games-strategy/landeseternelles/landeseternelles-1.5,v 1 2007/08/15 15:51:03 bouleetbil@frogdev.info Exp $

inherit eutils games

#var name

SOURCESNAME="Sources_Client_1_5.zip"

NAMEGAME="LandesEternellesLinux"

NAMEMUSIC="music.zip"

NAMEEXE="el.x86.linux.bin"

DESCRIPTION="Aventure game"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/"

ALLGAME_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${NAMEGAME}-1.5.tgz"

GAME_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${SOURCESNAME}"

SOUND_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${NAMEMUSIC}"

SRC_URI="${GAME_URI} ${SOUND_URI} ${ALLGAME_URI}"

LICENSE="QTPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="debug"

#dir

S=${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}

DIRSOURCE=${WORKDIR}/sources

DEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

   media-libs/sdl-image

   media-libs/sdl-mixer

   media-libs/sdl-ttf

   media-libs/sdl-net

   media-libs/sdl-gfx

   media-libs/openal

   media-libs/cal3d

   media-libs/freealut

   media-gfx/imagemagick"

#media-gfx/imagemagick is for convert ico to png

src_unpack(){

   #for game

   unpack ${NAMEGAME}"-1.5.tgz" || die "unpack failed"

   

   #for source

   unpack ${SOURCESNAME} || die "unpack failed"

   #for music

   unpack ${NAMEMUSIC} || die "unpack failed"

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${DIRSOURCE}

   #sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DDATA_DIR=${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/ :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed" 

   # Build for amd64

   if use amd64 ; then 

      sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DX86_64 :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed" 

   fi

   sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DUSE_ACTOR_DEFAULTS -Wall -pipe :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   # Add debugging options

   if use debug ; then

      sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DMEMORY_DEBUG -ggdb :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   fi

   sed -i -e 's/CXX=g++/CXX=gcc/' Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #test for gcc don't work in emerge

   sed -i "s:ifndef CC: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:endif: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:ifndef CXX: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:ifndef LINK: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #for use cflag of gentoo

   sed -i "s:CFLAGS=\$(PLATFORM) \$(CWARN) -O0 -ggdb -pipe \$(OPTIONS):CFLAGS=${CFLAGS} \${OPTIONS}:" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:CXXFLAGS=\$(PLATFORM) \$(CXXWARN) -O0 -ggdb -pipe \$(OPTIONS):CXXFLAGS=${CXXFLAGS} \${OPTIONS}:" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #for don't confuse with FEATURES of emerge

    echo FEATURES = "" > Makefile

   sed  -e 's/lopenal/lopenal -l alut/' \

      Makefile.linux >> Makefile \

      || die "sed failed"

   emake  || die "make failed"

   

   #Make Link

   echo "cd ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/ && ./${NAMEEXE}" > ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   

   #create png for icone

   convert elc.ico elc.png

}

src_install() {

   einfo "Installing ${NAMEGAME}..."

   dobin ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   #for game

   cd ${S}

   #delete binary

   rm ${NAMEEXE}

   #copy the exe compile

   cp ${DIRSOURCE}/${NAMEEXE} ${NAMEEXE}

   insinto ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}

   doins -r *   

   #todo map editor to compile ??

   #for music

   cd ${WORKDIR}

   insinto ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/music

   doins -r music/*

   newgamesbin ${NAMEGAME}.sh ${NAMEGAME}.sh || die "newgamesbin failed"

   doicon "${DIRSOURCE}/elc.png"  || die "doicon failed"

   make_desktop_entry ${NAMEGAME}.sh ${NAMEGAME} elc.png || die "make_desktop_entry failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

   games_pkg_postinst

   chmod 775 ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/${NAMEEXE}

   einfo "for launch ${NAMEGAME}"

   einfo "$ ${NAMEGAME}.sh"

}

```

----------

## dapsaille

Mon dieu .. mais entre le boulot/ Wow/ Accessoirement ma femme .... vas falloir rajouter cet ebuild par dessus ? ^^

----------

## gbetous

J'arrive pas à utiliser l'ebuild, mais faut dire que c'est la premiere fois que je bidouille un "3rd party".

J'ai créé le repertoire /usr/local/portage, et je l'ai ajouté dans mon PORTDIR_OVERLAY.

Dedans, j'ai ajouté l'arborescence games-strategy/landeseternelles

Enfin, dedans, j'ai mis l'ebuild, que j'ai nommé landeseternelles-1.5.ebuild

Si je lance un emerge -vp /usr/local/portage/games-strategy/landeseternelles/landesternelles-1.5.ebuild, j'ai les messages suivants :

```

coyote ~ # emerge -vp /usr/local/portage/games-strategy/landeseternelles/landeseternelles-1.5.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \!!! Manifest file not found: '/usr/local/portage/games-strategy/landeseternelles/Manifest'

*** You are emerging a masked package. It is MUCH better to use

*** /etc/portage/package.* to accomplish this. See portage(5) man

*** page for details.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Continuing... in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1

 |Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5660, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5653, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4976, in action_build

    retval, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1358, in select_files

    None, "--onlydeps" not in self.myopts):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1108, in create

    cpv_slot = "%s:%s" % (mykey, mydbapi.aux_get(mykey, ["SLOT"])[0])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6027, in aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'games-strategy/landeseternelles-1.5'

```

A la vue du 1er message (le coup du masked package) j'ai ajouté games-strategy/landeseternelles-1.5 dans packae.unmask mais ca n'a rien changé.

Help   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

et générer le digest ? mmmh ?   :Wink: 

allez il te manque juste une commande... c'est dans ton message d'erreur en plus

ps: au fait... pas besoin d'indiquer ton pathway complet pour emerger la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY sert a cela.

et tant que j'y suis, le unmask est inutile seul le ~arch l'est si tu es en stable

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

En effet, tu dois d'abord faire

```
ebuild [nom_de_l_ebuild] manifest
```

 et puis 

```
emerge landes-eternelles
```

 sans passer le chemin complet.

----------

## gbetous

Merci bcp !!!

L'ebuild a fonctionné comme un charme, j'ai les dépendances suivantes qui ont été également installées :

```

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freealut-1.1.0  452 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-net-1.2.6  364 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.13-r1  USE="mmx" 585 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0-r1  USE="-16bit-indices -debug" 556 kB

```

Par contre, lorsque je lance LandesEternellesLinux.sh :

```
guillaume@coyote ~ $ LandesEternellesLinux.sh

/usr/bin/LandesEternellesLinux.sh: line 1: 19884 Erreur de segmentation  ./el.x86.linux.bin

guillaume@coyote ~ $
```

----------

## bouleetbil

ah dommage chez moi sa marche.

Tu as quoi comme CFLAGS ?

----------

## gbetous

Mes CFLAGS :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

----------

## bouleetbil

bon j'avais peur pour le 64bit bingo.

J'ai ajouté un use 64bit à activer mais peux pas tester sous cette plateforme.

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/games-strategy/landeseternelles/landeseternelles-1.5,v 1 2007/08/15 15:51:03 bouleetbil@frogdev.info Exp $

inherit eutils games

#var name

SOURCESNAME="Sources_Client_1_5.zip"

NAMEGAME="LandesEternellesLinux"

NAMEMUSIC="music.zip"

NAMEEXE="el.x86.linux.bin"

DESCRIPTION="Aventure game"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/"

ALLGAME_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${NAMEGAME}-1.5.tgz"

GAME_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${SOURCESNAME}"

SOUND_URI="http://www.landes-eternelles.com/client/${NAMEMUSIC}"

SRC_URI="${GAME_URI} ${SOUND_URI} ${ALLGAME_URI}"

LICENSE="QTPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="debug -64bit"

#dir

S=${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}

DIRSOURCE=${WORKDIR}/sources

DEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

   media-libs/sdl-image

   media-libs/sdl-mixer

   media-libs/sdl-ttf

   media-libs/sdl-net

   media-libs/sdl-gfx

   media-libs/openal

   media-libs/cal3d

   media-libs/freealut

   media-gfx/imagemagick"

#media-gfx/imagemagick is for convert ico to png

src_unpack(){

   #for game

   unpack ${NAMEGAME}"-1.5.tgz" || die "unpack failed"

   

   #for source

   unpack ${SOURCESNAME} || die "unpack failed"

   #for music

   unpack ${NAMEMUSIC} || die "unpack failed"

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${DIRSOURCE}

   #sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DDATA_DIR=${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/ :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed" 

   # Build for amd64

   if use amd64 ; then 

      sed -i "s:#FEATURES += X86_64:FEATURES += X86_64:" make.defaults || die "sed failed" 

   else

      if use 64bit ; then 

         sed -i "s:#FEATURES += X86_64:FEATURES += X86_64:" make.defaults || die "sed failed"

      fi

   fi

   sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DUSE_ACTOR_DEFAULTS -Wall :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   # Add debugging options

   if use debug ; then

      sed -i "s:OPTIONS = :OPTIONS = -DMEMORY_DEBUG -ggdb :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   fi

   sed -i -e 's/CXX=g++/CXX=gcc/' Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #test for gcc don't work in emerge

   sed -i "s:ifndef CC: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:endif: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:ifndef CXX: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:ifndef LINK: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #for use cflag of gentoo

   sed -i "s:CFLAGS=\$(PLATFORM) \$(CWARN) -O0 -ggdb -pipe \$(OPTIONS):CFLAGS=${CFLAGS} \${OPTIONS}:" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:CXXFLAGS=\$(PLATFORM) \$(CXXWARN) -O0 -ggdb -pipe \$(OPTIONS):CXXFLAGS=${CXXFLAGS} \${OPTIONS}:" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   sed -i "s:-pipe: :" Makefile.linux || die "sed failed"

   #for don't confuse with FEATURES of emerge

    echo FEATURES = "" > Makefile

   sed  -e 's/lopenal/lopenal -l alut/' \

      Makefile.linux >> Makefile \

      || die "sed failed"

   emake  || die "make failed"

   

   #Make Link

   echo "cd ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/ && ./${NAMEEXE}" > ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   

   #create png for icone

   convert elc.ico elc.png

}

src_install() {

   einfo "Installing ${NAMEGAME}..."

   dobin ${WORKDIR}/${NAMEGAME}.sh

   #for game

   cd ${S}

   #delete binary

   rm ${NAMEEXE}

   #copy the exe compile

   cp ${DIRSOURCE}/${NAMEEXE} ${NAMEEXE}

   insinto ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}

   doins -r *   

   #todo map editor to compile ??

   #for music

   cd ${WORKDIR}

   insinto ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/music

   doins -r music/*

   newgamesbin ${NAMEGAME}.sh ${NAMEGAME}.sh || die "newgamesbin failed"

   doicon "${DIRSOURCE}/elc.png"  || die "doicon failed"

   make_desktop_entry ${NAMEGAME}.sh ${NAMEGAME} elc.png || die "make_desktop_entry failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

   games_pkg_postinst

   chmod 775 ${GAMES_DATADIR}/${NAMEGAME}/${NAMEEXE}

   einfo "for launch ${NAMEGAME}"

   einfo "$ ${NAMEGAME}.sh"

}

```

----------

